# UCLA MFA Fall '08



## andinofilms (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I'm starting this thread hoping to touch base with some of UCLA's incoming grad film students. 

I'd like invite everyone to share our questions, fears and expections on this new-long adventure.  It doesn't matter if your emphasis is directing, screenwriting, or producing.  Everybody is welcome. 

My emphasis is directing and I look foward to meeting you all.


----------

